# venir a ser el reo



## carlito84

*Ante la duda, que siempre viene a ser el reo, más vale un culpable en libertad que un inocente sin ella.
*Dinanzi al dubbio, che concerne sempre l'imputato, meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente senza.
Conferme? Smentite? Altre soluzioni?


----------



## flljob

Como la pones, quiere decir que la duda siempre resulta ser el reo. ¿Qué más hay?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Cual sería el contexto? En este caso concreto convendría saber como ha presentado anteriormente el autor al acusado.
No estoy seguro de que se pueda traducir "reo" como "imputato"


----------



## carlito84

Neuromante said:


> ¿Cual sería el contexto? En este caso concreto convendría saber como ha presentado anteriormente el autor al acusado.
> No estoy seguro de que se pueda traducir "reo" como "imputato"



El contexto es una serie de observaciones sobre la ley. No se trata de reales acusados.
Sobre la palabra "reo"... pues, la encontré en el Esp-Ita Hoepli y se traduce con "Imputato"... culpable, en cambio, sería "Colpevole".


----------



## Agró

No entiendo cómo puede identificarse a un reo con una duda. Para mí son dos entidades tan distintas que no veo cómo asociarlas. Supongo que bajo esa frase subyace el latinajo _"In dubio, pro reo"_, que es lo que torpemente glosa la frase en cuestión. Sigo sin ver cómo una duda puede equipararse a un reo/imputado/culpable, etc


----------



## carlito84

Agró said:


> No entiendo cómo puede identificarse a un reo con una duda. Para mí son dos entidades tan distintas que no veo cómo asociarlas. Supongo que bajo esa frase subyace el latinajo _"In dubio, pro reo"_, que es lo que torpemente glosa la frase en cuestión. Sigo sin ver cómo una duda puede equipararse a un reo/imputado/culpable, etc


Bueno, no sé... pero creo que referiendose, por ej, en una falta de pruebas... se puede hablar de dudas sobre el reo... Sin embargo... creo que estémos saliendo del hilo, lo que me importaba es el uso de la forma "viene a ser". Please!!!


----------



## Agró

carlito84 said:


> Bueno, no sé... pero creo que referiendose, por ej, en una falta de pruebas... se puede hablar de dudas sobre el reo... Sin embargo... creo que estémos saliendo del hilo, lo que me importaba es el uso de la forma "viene a ser". Please!!!


Eso es justamente de lo que yo hablaba, del mal uso de "viene a ser". Las dudas son dudas, pueden referirse o atañer a los reos, pero ni son reos ni pueden "venir a ser" reos.


----------



## carlito84

Agró said:


> Eso es justamente de lo que yo hablaba, del mal uso de "viene a ser". Las dudas son dudas, pueden referirse o atañer a los reos, pero ni son reos ni pueden "venir a ser" reos.



¿Entonces, "venir a ser" no puede ser otra manera para decir "tocarle a alguien"? (Ahora me pongo a llorar! )


----------



## Agró

carlito84 said:


> ¿Entonces, "venir a ser" no puede ser otra manera para decir "tocarle a alguien"? (Ahora me pongo a llorar! )



Que yo sepa, no. Jamás lo he oído con ese sentido.


----------



## carlito84

Quizá en las Canarias... ¿puede ser? (los hechos se desarrollan en Gran Canaria y sus alrededores)


----------



## Agró

carlito84 said:


> Quizá en las Canarias... ¿puede ser? (los hechos se desarrollan en Gran Canaria y sus alrededores)



Entonces cedo la palabra a Neuromante y retiro mi "mal uso" del post 7.


----------



## carlito84

Jajajaja!  En cualquier caso... Muchas gracias Agró.


----------



## Neuromante

*Ante la duda, que siempre viene a ser el reo, más vale un culpable en libertad que un inocente sin ella.
*
Esto significa que cuando se dude entre dictaminar culpable o inocente no se debe olvidar que hay una persona (A la que la frase llama "reo" pero sólo para identificarlo) que será quien padezca el resultado de la decisión a tomar. Simplemente está recordando que una sentencia no es una cosa abstracta si no que orbita sobre el reo.


A mi la frase me parece de una lógica aplastante. Por eso cuando pedí el contexto quería saber como presentaban al acusado, para buscar una forma de traducir la intención. Pero si es una idea genérica... quizás con un "in fondo non è altro che..." "in fondo finisce con essere sempre..."


Dimenticavo.

Hay una idea de _"la conclusión es evidente"_


----------



## Geviert

Como bien duda Agró, la lógica de la frase en la parte en cuestión es "da mettersi le mani nei capelli", Carlitos, se puede deducir el sentido, como bien hace Neuro, pero "las dudas son dudas, pueden referirse o atañer a los reos, pero ni son reos ni pueden "venir a ser" reos".                  Llorar no creo que te salve (escribir la frase mejor, eso sí), tampoco creo que sea de ayuda el castellano de Canarias, de Chichicastenango o de Madrid (puedes imaginar otro lugar), puesto que no hay ningún lema, _giro _o modismo localista o dialectal en esa frase, solo un mal uso de la expresión estándar "venir a ser" (diventare). Controla.


----------



## Neuromante

"Disculpa" Geviert: Yo *NO* he deducido nada. La frase dice lo que dice y punto.
Sí no eres capaz de entenderla es asunto tuyo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Personalmente la capisco così: "Davanti al dubbio, nel quale sempre si pone un imputato, è meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente senza libertà."


----------



## ursu-lab

Altra proposta:
"Di fronte al dubbio, in cui ci *s'imbatte* sempre in presenza di un imputato, è meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente *privo* di essa."


----------



## Neuromante

Otra opción: "Che in fondo girarebbe sempre su di un..."


----------



## Geviert

Le due versioni mi piacciono, ragazze (magari solo una volta "libertà", Anita ).

 Pur se in quella frase la costruzione "viene a ser" è un po' curiosa sinceramente, direi che l'autore vuole fare un'analogia per antonomasia tra _*duda *_e *reo *(dubbio = imputato), nel senso del "latinajo" accennato da Agrò_ (In dubio, pro reo)_. L'autore, pero', va un po' sul filosofeggiante ovvero: il dubbio _è_, diventa l'imputato (trovarsi in quella condizione insomma). Fatta la premessa ermeneutica , ecco la mia versione, solo diversa all'inizio:

_Di fronte al dubbio, all'imputato per antonomasia, è meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente privo di essa.

_Mi piacerebbe di più così sinceramente:

_Di fronte all'imputato, al dubbio per antonomasia, è meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente privo di essa.
_


PS. Ciao Anita


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Geviert 

Mi fa picere che ti piacciano le versioni "femminili"  
Di fatto, avrei usato volutamente due volte "libertà" ... allora anziché "senza" o "privo" preferirei usare "privato di essa" perché, fondamentalmente, ad un imputato la "libertà la si dà, o la si toglie"


----------



## Geviert

_ Privato _dà più enfasi all'atto di togliere la libertà, mi piace anche.  


Ps. Le versioni femminili sono sempre belle, Anita, in particolare quelle tacite sono le mie preferite  
Non hai detto se ti piace la mia versione maschile della frase .


----------



## ursu-lab

Hai ragione Anja, ma allora è meglio con l'articolo:
Privato della libertà.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Geviert said:


> _Di fronte al dubbio, all'imputato per antonomasia, è meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente privo di essa._
> _Di fronte all'imputato, al dubbio per antonomasia, è meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente privo di essa._


Geviert 

Mi piacciono entrambe, per la verità. Il dubbio diventa l'imputato per antomasia così come l'imputato, per antonomasia, fa sempre sorgere "il" dubbio. 
Potremmo anche dire "Di fronte al dubbio, in cui sempre ci si ritrova davanti all'imputato, meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente privato di essa."

EDIT
Vero, Ursu


----------



## Curandera

_'Nell'incertezza di colpevolezza, è preferibile assolvere un colpevole piuttosto che condannare un innocente'. _
_'Nel dubbio sulla colpevolezza dell'imputato, è meglio accordare la libertà ad un colpevole che privare un innocente della sua'_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante, io e le compagne qui sopra stiamo solo cercando di rendere la frase in un italiano naturale, frequente e spontaneo,  cioè come esprimiamo quel concetto (come dici tu, logico e piuttosto comune, se non addirittura banale) nella nostra lingua;, a volte se si traduce letteralmente la traduzione è inutilmente contorta. Tra l'altro, non mi pare che nessuna delle 3 abbia paragonato il dubbio al reo...

Curandera, se la giriamo così, nella prima frase l'espressione che si usa in queSti casi è "presunzione di colpa/colpevolezza/ecc."


----------



## Curandera

Ursu-lab, al di là della formula più o meno tecnica è il concetto che va reso.
In dubio pro reo = nel dubbio (giudica) in favore dell'imputato. 

Non si tratta poi di girarla la frase, ma di tradurla. 
Il punto è che se io leggo: '_Di fronte al dubbio, all'imputato per antonomasia'  __non capisco né il concetto né l'italiano'__.  
__Questa frase non vuol dire altro che in mancanza di prove certe, cioè nel dubbio sulla colpevolezza di un imputato che si sta giudicando è preferibile la libertà di un colpevole piuttosto che privare un innocente della sua libertà. 

_La formula tecnica la si sceglierà in base al contesto, ma IMHO, il concetto deve essere chiaro.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, sono d'accordo con te e le tue versioni mi sembrano perfette, la "presunzione" mi è solo venuta in mente perché l'associo automaticamente proprio a questo contesto. L'importante era rendere l'idea dell'In dubio pro reo e proporre soluzioni. 
Poi Carlito ci dirà che cosa ha deciso 

PS: che vuol dire IMHO?  Secondo il mio umile parere?


----------



## Geviert

> al di là della formula più o meno tecnica è il concetto che va reso.
> In dubio pro reo = nel dubbio (giudica) in favore dell'imputato.
Click to expand...


In realtà, Curandera, non abbiamo nessuna conferma se l'espressione latina sia alla base della frase. Tutte le proposte sono, quindi, *speculazioni *più o meno plausibili e corrette sulla base di un uso *ambiguo *dell'espressione "venir a ser". Quest'ultima è la domanda in realtà. Si ricordi che non è stato chiesto di tradurre o rendere l'espressione latina, pur se presumibilmente sia sottostante alla frase. Quella, in realtà, è stata solo un'interpretazione (caustica) di Agrò (cfr. il "latinajo"). 

Neuro: en el comentario 13, tu deducción / interpretación afirma lo mismo que estamos tratando de hacer nosotros, con la única diferencia que los demás estamos intentando de darle a la expresión una forma clara en un italiano correcto, que se entienda (en espera, al menos, de mayor información sobre la función de la frase latina en la frase).  De nada nos sirve saber que eres el único que conoce el sentido último de la frase, si no nos propones una versión adecuada. Por lo demás, si se lee con atención el comentario de Agró, el uso de "venir a ser" en esa frase no es claro en español estándar. No hay ningún modismo, _giro _o argot particular en la frase que requiera el español canario (si no es así, esperamos tus argumentos). No creo que sea sensato asumirse emocionalmente la parternidad o el monopolio "último" del sentido de una expresión que podría hasta estar simplemente mal escrita.


----------



## Curandera

Ciao Geviert,

L'espressione 'Viene a ser' non sembra essere chiara in questa frase, questo è assodato, altrimenti non avresti posto la domanda. 
Avremmo sperato tutti in una spiegazione logica dell'uso, magari arcaico, della locuzione così da fugare tutti i nostri dubbi, ma per ora non si è fatto altro che provare a dare delle interpretazioni.  
Detto ciò, i diversi tentativi di traduzione nascono dall'idea o dalla mera presunzione di aver capito più o meno il senso della frase e non è detto che sia quello inteso dall'autore. Vale per questa, come per tutte le traduzioni in generale. 
Tra l'altro, e come ben dici, la frase 'imputata' potrebbe essere stata semplicemente scritta male e anche questo va considerato.  
Letteralmente e nonostante tutti gli sforzi, non riesco a trovare alcuna soluzione che possa sembrarmi e plausibile e sensata. 

Per l'appunto, infatti ti chiedo se tra i vari suggerimenti quello che recita: 'Di fronte al dubbio, all'imputato per antonomasia' si avvicina di più al senso di 'venir a ser' e perché. Mi permetto di porti io la domanda perché se dovessi mai tentare di tradurla nuovamente in spagnolo, dovrei prima capirla in italiano. Problema mio, di sicuro. 

Ovviamente non posso sapere con certezza se la frase in questione riprenda o meno la locuzione latina, ma trovandovi un forte riscontro, deduco ed interpreto che forse 'Ante la duda, que siempre viene a ser al reo' possa proprio intendersi come 'Ante la duda, a favor del reo', cioè 'nel dubbio, che sempre favorisce/è sempre dalla parte del/ l'imputato, è preferibile...'

Così ho ragionato.


----------



## Neuromante

Nessuna locuzione latina, nessun latinajo, nessun sbaglio, nessuna di tante cose presunte. 

Esa frase -Y especialmente el "vendría ser" de la duda- significa que la consecuencia de un juicio puede ser, directamente, un acusado, un fulano metido en una jaula  y que, ante eso, la más mínima duda debe acabar en una sentencia absolutoria. Toda la "dirección" de la frase, todo el hincapié de la misma, está olvidado en las propuestas de traducción, que son propuestas de traducción del latín "In dubio pro reo (Que es un agregado a la frase y no la frase en si) y no de traducir -Del español- "Ante la duda, que viene a ser el reo"

Por cierto:
Un "imputato" es un "imputado", un "acusado"; y aquí se habla de "reo", es decir del "condenado" nunca del "acusado". No entiendo de donde sacan que "reo" significa "imputado" y mucho menos como montan toda la traducción partiendo de "eso".

Y, Ursula, si no te parece que han paragona la duda al reo será -Imagino- porque has bloqueado los mensajes de algún forero. Porque hay hasta propuestas de traducción basadas en eso.

La frase:
Ante la duda, que viene a ser el reo,...
Di fronte al dubbio, che in fondo riguarda un "colpevole",...

O alguna de las que ya propuse. Retocadas y pulidas si hace falta, pero que al menos traduzcan el original y no una interpretación errónea de lo que significa.

Ese "Que viene a ser..." aquí es de uso común y NO tiene relación con juicios, dudas o nada limitado a la frase. Significa "que es la consecuencia/razón de" no hay una relación de reciprocidad.

Pepito ayer no paro de llorar, que viene a ser la forma en que consigue todo, delante de su novia
Pepito, que viene a ser el primo de su mujer, no aparece en su listado de morosos.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Curandera,

Sono d'accordo con tutti i punti che hai sposto, tranne che la domanda del thread non l'ha posta io, ma Carlito. In ogni caso, certamente hai fatto il punto della situazione. Potrei solo aggiungere che il dibattito si è fermato con l'intervento di Agrò: egli conferma l'ambiguità dell'espressione, poi "molla l'osso", non so perché. Poi sono arrivati le interpretazioni e i suggerimenti, tutti validi per carità, ciascuno preciso a suo modo. Per quanto riguarda il mio intervento, Curandera, io sono basicamente d'accordo con Agrò sul rimando maldestro dell'autore alla frase latina che abbiamo voluto rendere in italiano. Tuttavia, ho dato un'altra interpretazione in più ovvero: 

(credevo che fosse chiara la premessa, eccola di nuovo, sottolineo l'argomento) 



> direi che l'autore vuole fare un'analogia per antonomasia tra _*duda *_e *reo *(dubbio = imputato), nel senso del "latinajo" accennato da Agrò_ (In dubio, pro reo)_. L'autore, pero', va un po' sul filosofeggiante ovvero: il dubbio _è_, diventa l'imputato (trovarsi in quella condizione insomma). Fatta la premessa ermeneutica



Anzitutto, rispondendo anche a Neuro, non faccio un "paragone" o "comparazione" che sia. Vi propongo _simple y llanamente _la possibilità che l'autore abbia voluto fare un'analogia (giuridica) tra la "duda" (nel senso del diritto) e _chi _si trova in tale condizione, ovvero "el reo", la condizione del soggetto imputabile, l'imputato insomma (la persona). Le analogie giuridiche no sono "paragoni", non esistono i "paragoni" semantici in diritto: tutto è unitario e _gerarchico_. Se così è, allora si dovrà capire nel modo seguente:

 dal principio generale (normativo, astratto) dell'imputabilità (la *duda*) al caso concreto, *que viene a ser el reo*. L'autore ci ricorda che l'imputabilità è sempre l'imputabilità _di qualcuno_, rivolta a qualcuno di concreto (la persona). La libertà delle persone è sacra, quindi, se la si toglie deve essere a ragione (quella del diritto, la _ratio iuris_, non la ragione comune di pinco pallino). Proprio per tale ragione, l'autore aggiunge e chiude:* más vale un culpable en libertad que un inocente sin ella*.

Questa è la mia interpretazione libera della frase.


----------



## Neuromante

La respuesta está encima de tu mensaje, subida a mitad antes .

Añadir sólo que, al no tratarse de un texto jurídico sino de una novela de detectives y además de los pensamientos y discursos del protagonista (Narración en primera persona) todos los discursos sobre lenguaje jurídico -O según el mismo- quedan fuera del tema del "debate". Eso sí,la última parte es correctísima. Lástima que no tenga nada que ver con "que viene a ser..." como ya había escrito antes de responderte.


----------



## Geviert

En español ordinario (no jurídico) el término reo connota al _acusado _y al _culpado. _Falta resolver esa duda en la interpretación que nos propones (sino se desmonta todo). De ese modo también es más claro el resumen que  has hecho y se puede comprender por qué usamos en italiano _imputato_. Sobre la duda, esperemos a Carlito qué nos diga sobre el resto.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Capisco benissimo ciò che vuole dire Neuromante. Anche in questa frase (che ho trovato in rete):

"Más allá de la estricta función que viene a ser un corredor de valores, hay complejidades de los puestos de trabajo que requieren conocimientos especiales para convertirse en un exitoso corredor de valores o ejecutivo de cuentas." 

l'espressione "que viene a ser", potrebbe essere tradotta come "rappresentata da" o "assimilata a"? "

Potremmo dire "Nel dubbio, sempre identificato nell'imputato/sempre rappresentato da un imputato, meglio un colpevole in libertà che un innocente condannato."?


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Anita,

Secondo me, in questi casi può bastare (in un italiano sensato) un semplicissimo _*ovvero*_, oppure un più colloquiale *cioè*. Nei termini del senso che abbiamo discusso (reo, dubbio) è già stato scritto a aiosa, con o senza il riferimento alla frase latina (che rimane sempre utile). Carlito, l'interessato, si è ormai avviato su altri dubbi (da persona sensata), quindi, direi ormai siamo su "tema libero" , lasciando il giudizio ai posteri.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Certamente, Geviert , ciao! 

Di fatto, avevo solo l'intenzione di "chiarire" (se così posso dire) quel "que viene a ser" che, in italiano, potrebbe corrispondere all'arcaico "che viene a rappresentare"


----------



## Geviert

> potrebbe corrispondere all'arcaico "che viene a rappresentare"



Ma certo, Anita, chiariamoci tutto , sarei anche d'accordo, lo rendi più elegante il discorso (come sempre ).


----------

